# Got 3" in Northern, NJ



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, we didn't get the 4-8" they were forecasting originally, but we did get around 3" of a snow and sleet mix. I got to plow all my clients, so I'm pretty happy!payup


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

So, who else got snow, how much?xysport


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

mkwl said:


> So, who else got snow, how much?xysport


Just a coating really, maybe 3/4" I scraped my driveway just because I had the plow on but took it off right after. Just 35 or so miles to the south they got 5"+.


----------



## addicted (Dec 13, 2005)

I'm in the very northeast corner of jersey and we got 1.5-2". We were supposed to be the hardest hit! Only did my office, house and my bosses place. Not a peep from anyone of my other customers. They are supposed to call if they want me over there if it's less than 3".

2 storms all winter! whoopteedoo


----------



## prizeprop (Jan 16, 2004)

Have accounts in the most southern points of morris county which is millington,nj and edison twp, nj which is in middlesex county. All we got was an icy mix, so we did 3 apps of salt on each lot between thursday morning and friday morning. Can't complain,doing very well with the salting this year as many accounts have run off problems that flow across the lots, so warm days and cold nights=$$$$.


----------



## tjlands (Sep 29, 2005)

We also had alot of ice, no snow since the big one on 2/15. Salted just about everyone 2X. Overall not a bad winter we have plowed 5 times, average is about 7.


----------

